# any guesses as to what bloodline?



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Cant tell without papers but that really looks like an American Bulldog.


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

*wondering*

When we got her 2 weeks ago she was 18 1/2 inches tall 57lbs, and over a year old. We were told she is Gator and Nigerino.
That pic was on the 1st in 2 weeks she has put on 3 pounds. Sweet dog very dominating to other females i have.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

wittypits said:


>


How did you come by this dog, if you don't mind me asking. Do you have a ped on her? Welcome, by the way.


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

*Friend*

She was given to me by a friend. Who couldnt keep her because the apartments he lived in wouldnt allow dogs. He didn't have any papers on her just what previous owner told him about her.


----------



## Msmith1 (Dec 23, 2007)

wittypits said:


> When we got her 2 weeks ago she was 18 1/2 inches tall 57lbs, and over a year old. We were told she is Gator and Nigerino.
> That pic was on the 1st in 2 weeks she has put on 3 pounds. Sweet dog very dominating to other females i have.


yeah you really can't tell what the bloodline is with out papers sorry... she looks good though


----------



## ESKEW (Apr 6, 2008)

and to be honest, does it really matter? I know everyone likes to know what their dogs blood, but it looks like you've got a beautiful healthy dog there.


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

*To be honest it dont even look like a full pitbull. You wont be able to tell at all without a pedigree. First it def looks heavy scatterbred. And the true gator blood is hard to come by plus if it was tight nigerino blood it would more then likely be brown.*


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi and welcome! She is a cutie!!!

As others have said, there is no way to tell the lines without papers . Actually papers even mean nothing unless they are also from a reputable ethical breeder and registry. Someone saying a dog is or isn't something with no proof tells me she probably is just of unknown origin to start and they are making it up.


Best of Luck with her; she looks like a sweetheart:thumbsup:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

ESKEW said:


> and to be honest, does it really matter? I know everyone likes to know what their dogs blood, but it looks like you've got a beautiful healthy dog there.


Really, in this case it does because he plans on breeding her if I'm not mistaken. I agree, if she was just a pet it would not matter in the least.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> Cant tell without papers but that really looks like an American Bulldog.


I kinda thought the same thing...


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

She does look like an AB but a lot of white pits sometimes do even if they are not.

She doesn't look anything like a Gator/Nigerino dog in my opinion.



buzhunter said:


> Really, in this case it does because he plans on breeding her if I'm not mistaken. I agree, if she was just a pet it would not matter in the least.


Shouldn't she be just a pet if they don't know anything about her?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Old_Blood said:


> Shouldn't she be just a pet if they don't know anything about her?


Absolutely, but I was going to let someone else burst the bubble. I'm tired of yelling. :hammer:


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

*no plans*

No dont have any plans of breeding her still far to young. Just was curious if any one had any guesses.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

wittypits said:


> No dont have any plans of breeding her still far to young. Just was curious if any one had any guesses.


If you have to guess and do not have a pedigree on her there is no way you should be even thinking about breeding her. Spay her.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Absolutely, but I was going to let someone else burst the bubble. I'm tired of yelling. :hammer:


:rofl: Funny man, real funny


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

*option*

That will be one option we will think about.


----------



## CaSk (Aug 18, 2006)

Yup, exactly without a pedigree you wont even know what to improve on. And without a pedigree and being breed its just another scaterbreed mutt you be using for money. BYB


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

wittypits said:


> No dont have any plans of breeding her still far to young. Just was curious if any one had any guesses.


Sorry, man. Aparently I was mistaken. LOL:cheers:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

im gonna say something that hasent been said and many may disagree with...
I believe 'IT IS POSSABLE" to make a educated guesse on what line or type a dog is from if you are well versed in the breed.
And be right at least 50% of the time....
As for your dog,it looks like a apbt/ab to me,and at there purest level,ab's and apbts are very closely related.....
It has been said by some so called experts that the only diffrence between a game apbt and perfomance "ab" was a 15% terrier blood in the game dog,who knows?


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

cane76 said:


> im gonna say something that hasent been said and many may disagree with...
> I believe 'IT IS POSSABLE" to make a educated guesse on what line or type a dog is from if you are well versed in the breed.
> And be right at least 50% of the time....


I think it is much harder to do that these days but possible..... I know that 20 years ago it would be no problem, but with everyone mixing all the bloodlines now it has become much more difficult.....


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Sure it is possible but I doubt anyone would be right a very large percentage of the time with every line due to all the things that factor into it. And, unless a dog is papered you would not be able to know how accurate the guesses were.
Thus making it pointless to guess.

Just a general statement not directed at anyone ....
Unpapered dogs should not be bred. There are plenty of worthy breeding stock dogs out there to make it unnecessary to resort to messing with unknown bloodlines and possible mixes. Especially more so, this is an issue w/ a breed like the APBT who is already in so much trouble between BSL, irresponsible owners and BYB.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Sure it is possible but I doubt anyone would be right a very large percentage of the time with every line due to all the things that factor into it. And, unless a dog is papered you would not be able to know how accurate the guesses were.
> Thus making it pointless to guess.
> 
> Just a general statement not directed at anyone ....
> Unpapered dogs should not be bred. There are plenty of worthy breeding stock dogs out there to make it unnecessary to resort to messing with unknown bloodlines and possible mixes. Especially more so, this is an issue w/ a breed like the APBT who is already in so much trouble between BSL, irresponsible owners and BYB.


:goodpost: well said


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> but that really looks like an American Bulldog.


*Thats what i was thinking.*


----------

